# Tank Progress



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Its coming along 

Some fish.....


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Lovely pics! :001_tt1:


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Its coming along
> 
> Some fish.....


Beautiful fish, beautiful pics!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks  its hard to get decent shots as they are nervous of the camera lens!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The trigger is a very friendly chap!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good. Are you planning on taking any cuttings from the soft corals


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic! What size is the tank?

I'm very envious of the fish you have. I would love to have angels but with seahorses I am quite limited. I got lucky with the clown that I have in with them as he is docile.

What equipment do you run on the tank?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

We have taken some cuttings from the xenia and cabbage quite successfully! The mushroom polyps are spreading like weeds so will probably harvest some of those sooner or later

As for the setup, Im ashamed to say off the top of my head i couldnt say as the OH built it while I was at work lol.... its 400L system with sump, a couple of 3kw heaters, V2 600 protein skimmer (i think), not sure what pump is down there! Lighting is 54w t5's and 14W LEDs although he has plans on upgrading these soon, as we dont have great lighting at the front of the tank.
The corals have improved greatly since we introduced the wavemaker 

Still lots of work to do, but its his baby! and the reason we went for marine was for the challenge, keeps him very busy optimising and housekeeping


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the fish really do look great! I would love to see a whole tank shot.

I've been looking at the Mazarra Razors for my seahorse tank. They look amazing but quite pricey.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

This was just a min ago... sadly there is always 1 or 2 coral closed up! its rare that they are all out when i have my camera to hand!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Well, the fish really do look great! I would love to see a whole tank shot.
> 
> I've been looking at the Mazarra Razors for my seahorse tank. They look amazing but quite pricey.


Those razors do look amazing! Sadly I would need 2 of them for our tank, and i dont have £800 spare Was also eyeing up the arcadia Overtank LED system 1200mm! But those are for the days when i have money ^^


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> This was just a min ago... sadly there is always 1 or 2 coral closed up! its rare that they are all out when i have my camera to hand!


Beautiful! Aren't they relaxing to watch?

I know what you mean about the lights...it is crazy money so whether I actually do get any or not is another matter entirely!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> The trigger is a very friendly chap!


Looks fabulous! You clearly know what you are up to! I`ve just got an overcrowded tank of orfe with no gravel and some elodea floating in it! lol

What I like about keeping fish is that I can do it so cheaply! For coldwater, really you only need a decent airpump or a power filter, costing just a few pounds a year to run. My fish, including two 5 inch orfe and 3, 5 inch tench, cost just £1 each. Ok, they`ve grown over the last few weeks but they were still very cheap!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> We have taken some cuttings from the xenia and cabbage quite successfully! The mushroom polyps are spreading like weeds so will probably harvest some of those sooner or later
> 
> As for the setup, Im ashamed to say off the top of my head i couldnt say as the OH built it while I was at work lol.... its 400L system with sump, a couple of 3kw heaters, V2 600 protein skimmer (i think), not sure what pump is down there! Lighting is 54w t5's and 14W LEDs although he has plans on upgrading these soon, as we dont have great lighting at the front of the tank.
> The corals have improved greatly since we introduced the wavemaker
> ...


Most impressive! Its a beautiful set up but must have cost a bit?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Most impressive! Its a beautiful set up but must have cost a bit?


It wasnt cheap!

Louise, yes its incredibly relaxing to watch. Our tv hardly gets watched anymore, as it is at the end of the living room.
I was never a fish person tbh, this was very much my OHs hobby (i thought fish were boring!) but its fascinating to watch how the fish behave differently, move differently, interact with eachother.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Can I tempt you with a seahorse tank next


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Can I tempt you with a seahorse tank next


Already been thinking about it


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!

I can't justify the price at the moment but I WILL have a glorious marine tank like that one day. Your OH has done a great job.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Started the rescape (needed to lure the anenome to the back as it was upsetting the corals!) The right side is done - left side will be next week!



















coming along


----------

